# Hard starting small outboard



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking for some insight or suggestions. I purchased a brand new Suzuki 6hp outboard a few months ago. Right of of the box from day one it’s been a pita to get started. After having no luck the first day/try, I pulled the spark plug and cleaned all the oil and fuel on it. It started right after that but I continue to have to pull until my arm’s about to fall off most times when I try to use it.
It’s always had fresh ethanol gas, and I run from the internal fuel tank, not an external. Once I get it running it performs great and restarts are on the first or second pull IF it’s within a few hours. If I have been fishing all day and haven’t restarted it then it usually takes a dozen or more pulls to get it going again. If it sits overnight then it’s even worse with 20+ pulls required. I’ve tried the choke in various positions and find sometimes it starts easier if I turn the throttle slightly while pulling.
It’s not sputtering or giving any indication that it’s even trying to fire-up until the last couple pulls before it finally starts. Appears to me that it’s not getting fuel. Seems like there is no fuel in the bowl of the carb… Since there is no bulb to squeeze like with an external fuel tank I’m not sure if there’s anything else I can or should be doing. This is my first small, manual-start outboard and am wondering if there’s something stupid I’m doing or missing…


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

MAK said:


> Looking for some insight or suggestions. I purchased a brand new Suzuki 6hp outboard a few months ago. Right of of the box from day one it’s been a pita to get started. After having no luck the first day/try, I pulled the spark plug and cleaned all the oil and fuel on it. It started right after that but I continue to have to pull until my arm’s about to fall off most times when I try to use it.
> It’s always had fresh ethanol gas, and I run from the internal fuel tank, not an external. Once I get it running it performs great and restarts are on the first or second pull IF it’s within a few hours. If I have been fishing all day and haven’t restarted it then it usually takes a dozen or more pulls to get it going again. If it sits overnight then it’s even worse with 20+ pulls required. I’ve tried the choke in various positions and find sometimes it starts easier if I turn the throttle slightly while pulling.
> It’s not sputtering or giving any indication that it’s even trying to fire-up until the last couple pulls before it finally starts. Appears to me that it’s not getting fuel. Seems like there is no fuel in the bowl of the carb… Since there is no bulb to squeeze like with an external fuel tank I’m not sure if there’s anything else I can or should be doing. This is my first small, manual-start outboard and am wondering if there’s something stupid I’m doing or missing…



I have one, they are a POS to say the least. Ran well for the first couple months and been nothing but issues since. Its left me stranded four times now, the last 3 times after shop visits where they saw nothing wrong but a broken gasket on the first visit. Under full warranty and I hate the thing. Sometimes it floods, sometimes it doesn't get fuel, sometimes it runs and dies and then will not run again for the day. Id love to get rid of it but dont want someone else to inherit the problem. I will never buy a suzuki anything again. Hope yours gets better, but not sounding great.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

nollieflip said:


> I have one, they are a POS to say the least. Ran well for the first couple months and been nothing but issues since. Its left me stranded four times now, the last 3 times after shop visits where they saw nothing wrong but a broken gasket on the first visit. Under full warranty and I hate the thing. Sometimes it floods, sometimes it doesn't get fuel, sometimes it runs and dies and then will not run again for the day. Id love to get rid of it but dont want someone else to inherit the problem. I will never buy a suzuki anything again. Hope yours gets better, but not sounding great.


Well crap. Not exactly what I was looking to hear. I have a Zuke 60 that I bought new about 4 years ago and it’s been pretty reliable. Never had any serious issues aside from a failed fuel pump but I probably brought that on myself due to running it dry…. Have had to deal with fouled plugs a few times but again that’s probably due to me rarely running it and often when I do it’s just idling for a while without a. Nance to really get up to temp, burn off the car on, etc. Even starts right up with gas that’s been in it way too long…
thanks


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

So did you put a new plug in or not? If not I'd start there for sure if your getting a positive difference when you clean it.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

LtShinysides said:


> So did you put a new plug in or not? If not I'd start there for sure if your getting a positive difference when you clean it.


Yes, did try a new plug even though original looks fine. Thanks


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

As convenient as the internal fuel tanks are on those small outboards, I think the lack of a fuel bulb to prime them leads to some of the starting issues.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

NealXB2003 said:


> As convenient as the internal fuel tanks are on those small outboards, I think the lack of a fuel bulb to prime them leads to some of the starting issues.


That’s what I was thinking seemed to be the issue but I hav. I experience with these. Are you saying that you hear a lot about starting problems with the small outboards using the internal tanks? Thanks


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

NealXB2003 said:


> As convenient as the internal fuel tanks are on those small outboards, I think the lack of a fuel bulb to prime them leads to some of the starting issues.


If it has an accelerator pump you might be able to work the linkage and get some more fuel where it needs to go.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

m32825 said:


> If it has an accelerator pump you might be able to work the linkage and get some more fuel where it needs to go.


Thanks. I assume blipping the throttle would be pumping that. I’ll take a close look to see what I can see. It’s behaving like there is no fuel in the bowl for the accelerator pump to spray in.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Is the motor still in warranty? If so, take it to the dealer.


----------



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

before starting it - try putting it in gear and giving it a couple full throttle turns - put back in neutral and give it a pull - works well on an old yamaha i have that doesn't have a choke lever


----------



## NickMars (Dec 10, 2021)

Small outboards are just a PIA in general. Try slightly opening the fuel cap a bit so it can vent a bit during starting. We all know the EPA likes to make these new vent holes smaller than a c*nt hair. Sound like it just isnt pulling enough fuel until the diaphram pump is really kicking


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Hank said:


> Is the motor still in warranty? If so, take it to the dealer.


Bought it online when the were none to be found locally. Although I guess anyone can service warranty issues. It’s only a few months old. Will need to do some calling if I can’t figure it out.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

knot_trying said:


> before starting it - try putting it in gear and giving it a couple full throttle turns - put back in neutral and give it a pull - works well on an old yamaha i have that doesn't have a choke lever


Ok, will give it a try, thanks


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

NickMars said:


> Small outboards are just a PIA in general. Try slightly opening the fuel cap a bit so it can vent a bit during starting. We all know the EPA likes to make these new vent holes smaller than a c*nt hair. Sound like it just isnt pulling enough fuel until the diaphram pump is really kicking


Manual says the vent cap should be open before you try to start and while running. Maybe I’m misunderstanding what your are saying. But yes, definitely seems to me like it’s not pushing fuel through like it should when first starting


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I think those little motors have vents you can close off so you can lay them down when off the boat. Look at venting. Can you run it with the cap loose?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Hank said:


> I think those little motors have vents you can close off so you can lay them down when off the boat. Look at venting. Can you run it with the cap loose?


It has a vented cap. I guess I can also try loosening the cap yo allow for a little more air.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Why are you using gas with ethanol in it?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Zaraspook said:


> Why are you using gas with ethanol in it?


No. ethanol free.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

m32825 said:


> If it has an *accelerator pump* you might be able to work the linkage and get some more fuel where it needs to go.


unlikely it has an accelerator pump since it has a gravity flow fuel system



MAK said:


> Thanks. I assume *blipping the throttle* would be pumping that. I’ll take a close look to see what I can see. It’s behaving like there is no fuel in the bowl for the accelerator pump to spray in.


this is what many are told to do and w/ the gravity flow systems(incl motorcycles) it only serves to appease the operator w/o actually doing anything



MAK said:


> Manual says the vent cap should be open before you try to start and while running. Maybe I’m misunderstanding what your are saying. But yes, definitely seems to me like it’s not *pushing fuel through like it should* when first starting


*MAK*, again it is a gravity flow system and only when using a remote tank will there be a bulb to "push" the initial fuel charge into the bowl 

at that point the intake stroke of the piston is what draws the fuel from the bowl

twisting the rubber throttle handle only allows more or less air to flow thru the carburetor

in looking at an image of the tiller handle i see a mark on the tapered white scale which indicates the twist throttle position for the starting procedure

there appears to be a triangular imprint on the rubber twist grip in this pic which should be aligned w/ the back mark on the white scale for the starting procedure










these register marks can be just a hair off one way or the other 

if you have aligned the marks and are still having a problem try moving the pointer to a faster/more open position for the next coupla pulls

just a suggestion from an old fart's remote point of view

BON CHANCE

leon


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks very much for the detailed response and information. 
I don’t know why I didn‘t think yo try it but your suggestion seems to have helped. Will have to try again once it’s been sitting for a few days. Locking the throttle further past the start register marks seems to be what it needed. Started much faster than usual the times I used it today.
thanks again for the help. 



leon jones said:


> unlikely it has an accelerator pump since it has a gravity flow fuel system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

MAK said:


> Looking for some insight or suggestions. I purchased a brand new Suzuki 6hp outboard a few months ago. Right of of the box from day one it’s been a pita to get started. After having no luck the first day/try, I pulled the spark plug and cleaned all the oil and fuel on it. It started right after that but I continue to have to pull until my arm’s about to fall off most times when I try to use it.
> It’s always had fresh ethanol gas, and I run from the internal fuel tank, not an external. Once I get it running it performs great and restarts are on the first or second pull IF it’s within a few hours. If I have been fishing all day and haven’t restarted it then it usually takes a dozen or more pulls to get it going again. If it sits overnight then it’s even worse with 20+ pulls required. I’ve tried the choke in various positions and find sometimes it starts easier if I turn the throttle slightly while pulling.
> It’s not sputtering or giving any indication that it’s even trying to fire-up until the last couple pulls before it finally starts. Appears to me that it’s not getting fuel. Seems like there is no fuel in the bowl of the carb… Since there is no bulb to squeeze like with an external fuel tank I’m not sure if there’s anything else I can or should be doing. This is my first small, manual-start outboard and am wondering if there’s something stupid I’m doing or missing…


take it to a dealer ASAP if it is under warranty. I fought with my Suzuki for years. apparently, the valve push rods are garbage and bend. the warranty should fix it otherwise it is the cost of a motor to fix. My Suzuki left me stranded and had to pole 8 miles home. get it fixed, sell it and buy a tohatsu or a mercury.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

James Humphrey said:


> take it to a dealer ASAP if it is under warranty. I fought with my Suzuki for years. apparently, the valve push rods are garbage and bend. the warranty should fix it otherwise it is the cost of a motor to fix. My Suzuki left me stranded and had to pole 8 miles home. get it fixed, sell it and buy a tohatsu or a mercury.


Looks like it may be fine after the last suggestion if got. Operator error...


----------



## NickMars (Dec 10, 2021)

James Humphrey said:


> take it to a dealer ASAP if it is under warranty. I fought with my Suzuki for years. apparently, the valve push rods are garbage and bend. the warranty should fix it otherwise it is the cost of a motor to fix. My Suzuki left me stranded and had to pole 8 miles home. get it fixed, sell it and buy a tohatsu or a mercury.


i have seen this before on another zuki 6hp before


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Just a follow-up to say the problem does seem to be resolved. Using your suggestion and locking the throttle over a little farther than what I had been doing did the trick. Yesterday after sitting a couple days it started on the 2nd pull. 
thanks again


leon jones said:


> twisting the rubber throttle handle only allows more or less air to flow thru the carburetor
> 
> in looking at an image of the tiller handle i see a mark on the tapered white scale which indicates the twist throttle position for the starting procedure
> 
> ...


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

MAK said:


> Just a follow-up to say* the problem does seem to be resolved*. Using your suggestion and locking the throttle over a little farther than what I had been doing did the trick. Yesterday after sitting a couple days it started on the next pull.
> thanks again


*MAK*, SO GLAD!!!

i learned many moons ago that even though stuff is the same it can be a bit different even within the same brand/model range

hope it continues to work well

leon


----------

